# Disease, or injury?



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

Unfortunately I don't have a photo but I'll try to describe it the best I can. 
The other day I noticed my ghost knife had this red spot on his tail. Like his was bleeding beneath the skin. It's right here:








Not mine, of course, but just showing where it is. It just came out of nowhere, and shows on both sides of his tail only in that area. I would be devastated if my BGK died so I'm worried here. Could this be an injury, or a disease? I'm afraid his tail's going to fall off...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

google fish disease Septicemia image. In the disease charts, red lines in fins usually is a bacterial infection.


----------



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

emc7 said:


> google fish disease Septicemia image. In the disease charts, red lines in fins usually is a bacterial infection.


What can I do to cure it? 
Also, it appeared to appear over night.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well infections like that don't generally happen for no reason, so the first thing to do is a little housekeeping in the tank, to clean it up a bit and make sure that that's not the problem.
After that, you should watch very carefully to see if it clears up or gets worse. 
If it does start to get worse, then immediately begin proper treatment with a good antibiotic.


----------



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

TheOldSalt said:


> Well infections like that don't generally happen for no reason, so the first thing to do is a little housekeeping in the tank, to clean it up a bit and make sure that that's not the problem.
> After that, you should watch very carefully to see if it clears up or gets worse.
> If it does start to get worse, then immediately begin proper treatment with a good antibiotic.


Well, I've been told it's actually nearly gone. But should I still worry?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, in that case, no. These things happen all the time, and lucky for us, they often clear up on their own. good news.


----------

